# Форум на русском языке  > Решения по информационной безопасности  > Антиспам  >  Одноразовая почта

## ScratchyClaws

Очень удобный способ уберечься от лишнего спама  - 
http://getonemail.com/



> Найдено решение проблемы СПАМА!
> GET ONE MAIL – одноразовая почта
> 
> Что такое спам?
> Спам это мусор, который мы привыкли видеть в нашей электронной почте. Из дня в день - "Спам" мешает Вам нормально работать, "Спам" раздражает Вас, "Спам" может нанести непоправимый ущерб Вам и Вашей информации.
> 
> Откуда берется спам?
> Стремясь получить информацию в интернете мы регистрируемся на различных сайтах и сервисах, форумах и чатах. Во многих случаях Ваш адрес электронной почты могут увидеть другие посетители этого же сайта или сервиса. Существуют так же специальные программы для выискивания электронных адресов и занесения их в спам-листы.
> 
> ...


Правда, судя по американским игровым форумам, хакеры эту штуку тоже хорошо освоили...

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## kuznetz

А чем это отличается от любой другой бесплатной почты? той же mail.ru?

Тоже ведь можно регить каждый раз новый адрес. И использовать его как одноразовый

Судя по российскому спаму через mail.ru и rambler.ru, российские спамеры эту штуку тоже хорошо освоили  :Smiley: )

----------


## drongo

Тем и отличается , что регить ничего не надо . Система выдаёт временный ящик . Ты этот ящик даёшь кому-нибудь на время ( например для регистрации в форуме или для получения кого-то файла.) нажимаешь на кнопку 2 получаешь файл и читаешь , сохраняешь присоединённый файл и тд ..
Есть ещё подобная служба mailinator.com, только она файлы присоединённые не понимает. И с кодировками часто-путаница

----------


## dword

> Тем и отличается , что регить ничего не надо . Система выдаёт временный ящик . Ты этот ящик даёшь кому-нибудь на время ( например для регистрации в форуме или для получения кого-то файла.) нажимаешь на кнопку 2 получаешь файл и читаешь , сохраняешь присоединённый файл и тд ..
> Есть ещё подобная служба mailinator.com, только она файлы присоединённые не понимает. И с кодировками часто-путаница


ну и зачем такое счастье с кодировкой ? всё же лучше по-старинке,без всяких служб посредников. лучше нормальный.а региться совсем не сложно имея ящик-мусорку на который всю одноразовую почту регить можно. :Smiley:

----------


## drongo

Я не говорил , что сложно, просто мне не удобно, да и потом каждый раз логиниться лень  :Smiley:  и запоминать ещё один ящик и пароль к нему .Каждому своё. Мне этот сервис нравиться .

----------


## maXmo

раньше, вроде был http://www.10minutemail.com/

----------


## Синауридзе Александр

> раньше, вроде был http://www.10minutemail.com/


Почему раньше? И сейчас есть. :Wink:

----------


## maXmo

В смысле первым появился. Причём давненько.

----------


## drongo

http://www.10minutemail.com/ 
У меня не работает. Специально послал с gmail.com и не дождался. В тоже время с 2 других перечисленных служб в теме , через минуту, две получал письмо.

----------


## Surfer

http://mytrashmail.com/ тоже юзабельно.

----------


## abc

Есть еще не плохая трешевая почта
http://www.pookmail.com
к сожалению не всегда доступна
ну и классика
http://trashmail.net/

----------


## maXmo

Не совсем одноразовая почта, но тоже интересный способ борьбы со спамом.
http://sneakemail.com/
http://www.spammotel.com/

----------

